# Richfield (Cleveland) show



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Just a couple of weeks away


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

There are no rooms available on 4-28 Saturday night at the Days Inn in son-of-a-Bitchfield.

__________________


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2012)

*Richfield Show*

If none are available at the Days Inn try the Holliday Inn Express just a few minutes away(Just north of the Turnpike). This is an event you don't want to miss.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish i could make this show, but the cost of fuel and lodging plus everything else doesn't justify me going. 

If I had a collection or two maybe but just have to keep dreaming. Lol. 

Now, at the Aberdeen show i ran into a guy who has 5 glass top cases for me. He is going to give them to Tom for me. Any chance this person is a member here and is seeing this post? I forgot your name. Please see Tom Stumpf with the cases. 

Thank you :hat:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I wish i could make this show, but the cost of fuel and lodging plus everything else doesn't justify me going.
> 
> If I had a collection or two maybe but just have to keep dreaming. Lol.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe. That is a good score on the cases!!! I haven't forgot about looking for them,my friend has not been ripping any stores apart lateley.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Hey Joe. That is a good score on the cases!!! I haven't forgot about looking for them,my friend has not been ripping any stores apart lateley.
> >Tom<


Yea Tom they are smaller cases but still cases at that so i'm happy to get them. 

No sweat on your buddy pal. It's all good. If anything does come up, I know you'll be looking out lol,:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Who will be there?*

Just wondering who from Hobby Talk will be going the the show this Sunday?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Two Crazy Canucks will be at the show, hope Bob & Tom plus Dennis (parts pig) will make it & bring lots of cars & parts! ..RL


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

It's about 2 1/2 hour drive for me never been to this show .. Is it worth the run down there? .. Any attendees from last year that give it a thumbs up? 

Thx


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kurl3y said:


> It's about 2 1/2 hour drive for me never been to this show .. Is it worth the run down there? .. Any attendees from last year that give it a thumbs up?
> 
> Thx


I have been attending Brad's show since the days at the park. The only reason I miss it is due to family or work committments.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was scheduled to not attend this weekend, but plans have changed and I will be there.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

XracerHO said:


> Two Crazy Canucks will be at the show, hope Bob & Tom plus Dennis (parts pig) will make it & bring lots of cars & parts! ..RL


will be there...Talked with Pig a couple of times and he has said he will not be there this time around. Hope that has changed.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I go to each event. I bring my kids. They each get on or 2 new cars if they come with me.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be there with about 300 cars(tjets, AFX, Atlas, Riggen, Tyco,etc), track, sets, parts and my little oval with a slot car going round and round.
-Joe Sac.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Marty said:


> I have been attending Brad's show since the days at the park. The only reason I miss it is due to family or work committments.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I was scheduled to not attend this weekend, but plans have changed and I will be there.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the party in the park. Now that's going back a ways. I've been going that long too.....
That's a pretty good trip from Marysville!

Maybe we can get Brad to make some sort of announcement to get ALL the Hobby Talk guys together? It would be nice to have more faces to match up with the names.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be there late saturday night.We have the Parkinsons walk in Manhattan earlier.Bob ,my old pal,forgot to reserve a room.I guess we'll break into a nearby house.We'll have about 2,000 cars with us.See you all Sunday. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there late saturday night.We have the Parkinsons walk in Manhattan earlier.Bob ,my old pal,forgot to reserve a room.I guess we'll break into a nearby house.We'll have about 2,000 cars with us.See you all Sunday. Tom Stumpf


Good morning Tom. I wish i could go but I have a drag race sat am in Skippack PA. 

So i had no luck getting the guys name that will have those 5 small glass top table top cases but I'm sure he will find you lol. And since you dislocated your shoulder maybe he could load them right into your suburban for you. 

I will see you after work later. Hope you feel better bud. :wave:

Stay off the bicycle buddy :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

One other thing guys, make sure you get to Tom early cause he scored a huge beautiful collection and they will go like hot cakes!!!! You name it, Tjets, Tyco, Vintage NOS quality AFX too!!! As well as all Dash stuff too!!!

Why oh why couldnt i be a Kennedy


Tyco on the cards like crazy!!! Nice clean stuff. 

Tom give em hell pal!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Tom, Have a good walk & a safe trip.


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

*making your first trip*

this will be our first time there for the resindude and the resinette .hope to meet lots of new friends .we will be bring lots of your resindude bodies. along with your new tjet sprint car, . ps tom , bob we got a room see you all sunday


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

resindude said:


> this will be our first time there for the resindude and the resinette .hope to meet lots of new friends .we will be bring olts of your resindude bodies. along with your new tjet sprint car, . ps tom , bob we got a room see you all sunday




Nice We'll pay fo the cots.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom, do you by any chance still have the Faller Pink Cadillac you had at the Merchants Square show?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just spoke to him and it sold. He has a black that needs the roof reinstalled. And a white with blue top, both in stock and calling your name!!!:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll wait for a pink one thank you!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

resindude said:


> this will be our first time there for the resindude and the resinette .hope to meet lots of new friends .we will be bring olts of your resin:thumbsup:dude bodies. along with your new tjet sprint car, . ps tom , bob we got a room see you all sunday


Nice Dude. I'm sure they will hit you hard. Your variety is the best. No that your doing decals too bud, forget about it. Enjoy and if you do a first annual Show car, please put one aside for me.


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

tomhocars said:


> Nice We'll pay fo the cots.


We'll leave the light on for you!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

eastside johnny said:


> Just wondering who from Hobby Talk will be going the the show this Sunday?


Although it would be a great first trip for our new little gas saving car we have no dog sitter available this weekend for what would be a 12 hour plus round trip.

However that will mean a $100.00 fuel cost savings that we will use toward more slots here locally, on this site or via eBay.


So does anyone have a tow truck or two for sale???


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Names*

For those who have tables at the show....

It would be nice if you had your Hobby Talk "name" posted at your table. That way some of us who "know you" by your Hobby Talk posts could put a face with a name.

See you there.


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

So does anyone have a tow truck or two for sale???[/QUOTE]

Sure do! check out "resindude.com"


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

resindude said:


> So does anyone have a tow truck or two for sale???


Sure do! check out "resindude.com"[/QUOTE]

Here is one of the Dudes Tow Trucks I did myself:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

resindude said:


> So does anyone have a tow truck or two for sale???





> Sure do! check out "resindude.com"


Been there! I like the Pinto, Gremlin, Mustang stock car bodies. As soon as I get a hold of more Tjet chassis I will order a few.
(wish someone made a late model dirt car body..........)

As for tow trucks I am looking for more vintage Model Motoring ones at this time.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SuperFist said:


> There are no rooms available on 4-28 Saturday night at the Days Inn in son-of-a-Bitchfield.
> 
> __________________


There were rooms available due to cancellations!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kurl3y said:


> It's about 2 1/2 hour drive for me never been to this show .. Is it worth the run down there? .. Any attendees from last year that give it a thumbs up?
> 
> Thx


Attached are some overall pics of the show. There were some notable vendors not there this time. I'm sure some of it was due to the Days Inn not notifying people of cancellations.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The number of tables/sellers was down noticeably from past shows with a few of the big anchor sellers MIA. Not sure if it's the economy, gas prices, a softening market, or just scheduling conflicts but the difference was very apparent. The sellers who did show up had a pretty good selection and were making some decent deals, at least on the low to mid range stuff.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone, The show as always for me is worth the trip $$$$$$$. I had my best show in terms of sales this year. Also as vender traveling from five hours away, I all was make my hotel planes at lest a mouth early. So next time guys if you are planning on going to the show and staying over night please plan a head.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcasimation said:


> Hi Everyone, The show as always for me is worth the trip $$$$$$$. I had my best show in terms of sales this year. Also as vender traveling from five hours away, I all was make my hotel planes at lest a mouth early. So next time guys if you are planning on going to the show and staying over night please plan a head.


Tell us who you are so we can look you up next time.

Marty
Martysville, OH


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

AfxToo said:


> The number of tables/sellers was down noticeably from past shows with a few of the big anchor sellers MIA. Not sure if it's the economy, gas prices, a softening market, or just scheduling conflicts but the difference was very apparent. The sellers who did show up had a pretty good selection and were making some decent deals, at least on the low to mid range stuff.


I kinda had that thought in the back of my mind when deciding if it would be worth a 12 round trip drive. Good to hear that people were at least dealing.

The Midwest show seemed to have a few open spots and the other local toy shows also have been a bit weaker as of late. A few there were really decent on bartering too.

I did get a few slots off ebay recently and a nice one from this board arrived today....










Also a trip to a local "sporting goods store" provided me with a new 'toy' yesterday since we did not make the trip to Ohio.

Next year we will make arrangements and stay the night before. 
12 hours driving in 2 days is not so bad.

I'm sure I missed a bunch of "had to have it's'.........


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> The number of tables/sellers was down noticeably from past shows with a few of the big anchor sellers MIA. Not sure if it's the economy, gas prices, a softening market, or just scheduling conflicts but the difference was very apparent. The sellers who did show up had a pretty good selection and were making some decent deals, at least on the low to mid range stuff.


Last year's April show was also missing some of the same larger sellers (without throwing around names) and a couple that I talked with this time also indicated that they may skip October & return in April. Could be that the overhead of traveling comes into play? I've been going since the days in the park and every time it's different which is why if I see something that I want, I don't wait till the next time 'cause often there is no next time. All in all though I still blew a hole the budget and at our race that night ALL the guys that went were excited & happy with their finds.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

*Pics from the 4/12 show*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Missing vendors or not, that's a big show. I would have a field day in there. 

I have to make it out there once.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, please stop posting pictures of the show


I am spending far to much time trying to zoom in and see what we missed........


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

well...I found myself in the 4th pic.....wish there was some way we could have known who was who from this site. Would have been nice to put a face to some that I have talked to on here. Oh well...maybe next time.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

eastside johnny said:


> Last year's April show was also missing some of the same larger sellers (without throwing around names) and a couple that I talked with this time also indicated that they may skip October & return in April. Could be that the overhead of traveling comes into play? I've been going since the days in the park and every time it's different which is why if I see something that I want, I don't wait till the next time 'cause often there is no next time. All in all though I still blew a hole the budget and at our race that night ALL the guys that went were excited & happy with their finds.


Wish I could have met up with you....interested in joining you guys on Sundays racing, got to find the time (more like remember) to go through the info you sent me.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not like I came home empty handed...

http://i.minus.com/iRf2ZLcMyu53G.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iH8JHW4oVoBeA.jpg
http://i.minus.com/izCkYVTG0ESTo.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ih7LcZ8gB8FbX.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibiBVahoN2AU3P.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibkYwi9th3PeSd.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iu2uOCGARiNVb.jpg

Still a great show & sale.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Was a Great show with plenty of buying, selling & camaradie, Thanks Brad. Salesman Steve, in the far corner made buying a laugh. Also, wish we could known who was from this site so you could put a face to other Hobbytalk members. ..RL


----------

